# Lenovo z570 oder Medion Erazer X6816



## partmann10 (4. Januar 2012)

Hallo liebe Community,
nach längerer Suche eines für mich passenden Notebooks bin ich auf 2 Geräte gestoßen, die für mich sehr gut erscheinen. Beide Notebooks besitzen meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Um mich komplett abzusichern wollte ich noch ein paar Meinungen hören.

Das Z570: Lenovo IdeaPad Z570 M556ZGE Notebook bei Media Markt » markensysteme.de
Das X6816: MEDIONshop Deutschland: MEDION® ERAZER® X6816 (MD 97972)

Das z570:
Das Angebot des Z570 ist schon etwas her, aber in meinem MediaMarkt kann ioch es noch bekommen. Bei dem Lenovo habe ich mir schon einige Tests durchgelesen und die Leute waren eigendlich alle ganz zufrieden. Der Preis ist billiger als beim Medion aber die Leistung ist etwas schwächer. Bei dem Lenovo ist noch ein Ramsteckplatz frei, sodass ich hier auf 8 GB aufstocken könnte (für in etwa 25 Euro). Außerdem möchte ich noch eine Notebooktasche haben. Wenn ich mir die beiden Sachen dazukaufe bin ich längst noch nicht bei dem Preis vom Medion.

Das Erazer von Medion:
Bei dem Erazer ist die Leistung in fast allen Bereichen besser als beim Lenovo. Außerdem habe ich gehört das die Laptops von Medion von MSI stammen und ich finde MSI eigendlich garnicht so schlecht. Beim Medion müsste ich auch nichts mehr aufrüsten und wäre eigendlich sofort zufrieden. Außerdem wird beim Medion der 8-Zellen-Akku angesprochen, beim Lenovo sind es nur 6.

Nun der springende Punkt:
Lohnt es sich die 150 Euro mehr zu Investieren? Das was mich nämlich verunsichert ist, dass nirgendwo eine Akkulaufzeit für das Medion Erazer angegeben wird. Die 555 schluckt ja denk ich mehr als die 540 vom Lenovo. Beim Lenovo wird eine Akkulaufzeit von 4,5 Stunden angegeben.

Meine Tendenz geht mehr zum Medion, aber ich bin mir da noch nicht ganz schlüssig.

Meine Verwendung: Ich würde das Laptop dazu verwenden um im Internet zu Surfen, einige Spiele zu spielen (ältere aber auch einige aktuelle). Ich freue mich zum Beispiel auf Risen 2, da ich großer Fan der Gothic/Risen Serie bin. Der Laptop soll meinen Desktop-PC ersetzen. Dieser wird dann zum Büro-PC meiner Eltern.
Seine Daten: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 2x3 GHz, Ati Radeon 4850, 4Gb Ram (Wovon nur 3 Genutzt werden wegen der 32 Bit Version) 500 GB Festplatte

Im Vorfeld schonmal Vielen Dank!


----------



## Herbboy (4. Januar 2012)

Wofür brauchst Du denn überhaupt die 8GB? Denn ein Spiel bzw Grafikmodus eines Spieles, das wirklich mehr als 4Gb braucht, gibt es noch nicht - und wenn, dann wird wohl auch eine 555m dafür eh nicht reichen 

Ansonsten ist die 555m aber halt schon deutlich besser als eine 540m. Mit der 555m läuft Risen auf Mittel um die 45FPS: NVIDIA GeForce GT 555M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  weiter unten findest Du das. Mit der 540m eher nur 35FPS: NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ   wenn Risen2 mehr Leistung als Risen brauchen wird, dann isses mit ner 540m halt was eng, außer Dir reichen niedrige Details.


----------



## partmann10 (5. Januar 2012)

Ich hatte mir gedacht, dass man sich die 8Gb wohl gönnen kann weil die Rampreise ja im moment ganz günstig sind. Und beim Erazer sind sie ja halt schon dabei.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Januar 2012)

Gönnen ja, aber ich würde da jetzt nicht so viel Wert drauf legen, dass DAS dann den Ausschlag für einen Kauf gibt. Grad WEIL RAM eben so billig ist, ist "mehr RAM" kein besonders relevanter Positivpunkt für ein Notebook, da man es ja auch bei Bedarf selber sehr günstig nachrüsten kann.

Und mehr als 4GB braucht man wirklich nicht, außer man macht rel intensiv Videoeditung am Laptop. Mehr als 4GB in Laptops/PCs sind idR eher Marketing, weil es die Hersteller kaum Aufpreis kostet, aber Käufer eben denken, dass es "besser" ist. 

Aber an sich isses ja egal, da wir ja eh sagen, dass das Medion stärker wäre


----------

